
Ask HN: What happend with the Free Springer books? - frik
11 days ago many books before 2005 were available for free as PDF: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10810271
======
JoachimSchipper
I recall seeing on Twitter that Springer said that this was a mistake. In any
case, seeing all those books - pretty new books, too - available online
without any official announcement was... odd.

